# Nailing shiplap interior



## aquasport17 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello,

I'm planning on installing 10" pine shiplap board, horizontally on my large gable end interior wall. I'm wondering how to nail it properly. I understand with T+G I can blind nail because the tongue gets captured, but with shiplap it doesn't appear this will be the case. I can blind nail one side, but the other side will be free. What are my options? Face nail the free ends above each overlap, and then fill the nail holes? Seems like a lot of work. 

Jeff


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.rmfp.com/RMFPPDFS/siding.pdf

Use box or ring shank siding nails.
Do not nail into the laps.
Prefinish the boards before installing.
It's best to premark and drill pilot holes where the nails go so it does not split the board.


----------



## aquasport17 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks. I did see that article/paper. So that leaves me with nail holes. This is an INTERIOR, and I was hoping NOT to have nail holes. So I suppose I plug/fill them. 

I was planning to use an air finish nailer, but it appears that isn't going to work. An alternative would be to use T&G instead so I can blind nail with the finish nailer.


----------



## aquasport17 (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you guys think that a 16 or 18 gauge finish nailer would be okay for this, or not enough?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You'll run the chance of the wood cupping with that small a head.


----------

